# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  QC Bot, hospital courier, tele-presence, patient self-service robot, Vecna Technologies, Greenbelt, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vecna Technologies

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Apr 20, 2011




> Vecna Technologies is developing an autonomous telepresence, patient self-service, and product delivery robot for hospitals. Produced by Erin Baldassari for the Boston Phoenix.

----------


## Airicist

Article "At Dana-Farber, a robot roams the halls to deliver meds"
Margot Chamberlain paused in playing her harp so that Lucy, the pharmacy robot, can pass by at Dana-Farber Cancer Institute. The robot is being developed to take drugs to patients.

by Priyanka Dayal McCluskey
October 24, 2016

----------

